
An update on Google Fiber - peter123
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/update-on-google-fiber.html
======
Legion
I'm moving from California out to Austin, Texas, and the one thing that I am
dismayed over is the lack of FIOS in a tech community like Austin.

It comes as little surprise that Austin is pretty much smack dab in the center
of the biggest "responses" circle on Google Fiber's response map:
[http://www.google.com/appserve/fiberrfi/static/images/map.pn...](http://www.google.com/appserve/fiberrfi/static/images/map.png)

------
jobu
It's too bad that none of the stimulus spending over the last couple years
went to infrastructure that could actually give this country a future, like
community fiber networks. Maybe some more competition from companies like
Google can spur the telcos to get moving, but I highly doubt it.

~~~
Hoff
Here is a list of Broadband Initiatives Program grants from USDA, the folks
with oversight of the rural grants:

<http://www.rurdev.usda.gov/Reports/RBB_report_v16.pdf>

Here's one of the groups that is now building out middle-mile optical, as well
as two FTTH projects:

<http://www.newhampshirefastroads.net/>

Now you could certainly seek to make your case for where the country's
spending priorities might be improved. You'd not be the first to seek that, of
course.

------
woodrow
Milo Medin was involved early on in the @Home Network -- a profile:
<http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/1999/01/17425>

------
foresterh
An update to say there's no update?

